# lem cure



## chefmjg (Aug 21, 2012)

I just read an article on the forum about lem cure, and was wondering if I could use that instead of cure 1. I am trying to make bacon and having a hard time finding cure 1 accept through amazon

                                                                                              thankyou

                                                                                                mike


----------



## fpnmf (Aug 21, 2012)

http://www.butcher-packer.com/


----------



## smokinhusker (Aug 21, 2012)

If it's the LEM Backwoods Cure, that is Cure #1 -  4 oz package


----------



## chefmjg (Aug 21, 2012)

than you for your help


----------



## Chris1234 (Apr 19, 2018)

smokinhusker said:


> If it's the LEM Backwoods Cure, that is Cure #1 -  4 oz package


Stupid question but new to this...on the back of the package, the directions say to use 1 oz of cure for 25 lbs of meat. That sure seems like very little to me? Am I being a dummy and missing something here?


----------

